# Won a Photo Contest



## Cory (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks to the advice I got right here one of my eagle pictures won this week's Philadelphia Inquirer photo contest. There'll be 5 finalists in September with the overall winner announced soon after. I can potentially win back the Canon 100-400 rental fee.
Thanks again.


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2013)

Congratulations ! 

"Break a leg" for the final


----------



## rpt (Jul 22, 2013)

You just can't say one of my pictures - you need to post it! 

Congratulations! All the best for the finals.


----------



## Cory (Jul 22, 2013)

My bad. It was this one (too big to attach):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/corysteiner/9237322160/#

It was one of the first that jumped out at me, but has a few problems. I think some of my others are much better (top-70 are at http://cruiseaska.shutterfly.com ). 
Thanks.


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2013)

Great picture Cory! 8)


----------



## RGF (Jul 22, 2013)

Congratulations. Can you post the image again

Never mind I just found the link. nice image


----------



## BozillaNZ (Jul 22, 2013)

Content always trump image quality. There are some lens aberrations clearly visible but the photo is nevertheless a good one!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 22, 2013)

Way to go!



Cory said:


> Thanks to the advice I got right here one of my eagle pictures won this week's Philadelphia Inquirer photo contest. There'll be 5 finalists in September with the overall winner announced soon after. I can potentially win back the Canon 100-400 rental fee.
> Thanks again.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 22, 2013)

Click said:


> Great picture Cory! 8)



+1...I also liked many of your other Alaska shots 8)


----------



## rpt (Jul 22, 2013)

Cory said:


> My bad. It was this one (too big to attach):
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/corysteiner/9237322160/#
> 
> ...


Lovely! I remember seeing it now.


----------

